# ROSTOV COLOUR STATELY TUMBLER (red)



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

my pigeons.


----------



## tmt431 (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Thank You for sharing. I like the color and their funny faces and that they can also get airborne.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

No doubt very cool looking birds!!! I would have guessed some type of fantail though!!


----------

